# pictures of your shrimp tanks?



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Can we see them please????


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Here's my tank, just rescaped this past week


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Here is mine:









Tank: 10 gallon
Lighting: 2x15w screw-on CF bulbs
CO2: none
Ferts: KNO3, KH2PO4, Flourish
Shrimps: crystal reds, cherry reds, bumble bees, caridina japonicas, some unknowns


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

This isn't a very good pic, but this is where the bulk of my shrimp live.


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

Here are two of my shrimp tanks, but I keep shrimp in all of my tanks.



















Both 60cm long
2x 15 Watt TLD (850 & 830)


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is my 7 gallon shrimp tank. There is about 20-30 shrimp in here now, I bought 6 cherries in Feburary. I also have 4 sparkling gourami and 6 pygmae cories. I am going to remove the gourami's as I did see one with a shrimp in its mouth the other day.







Steve T.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Great thread, I love these tanks! Keep em coming, folks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm a little late posting this, but here it is... My 20G long shrimp tank w/fish.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Trena -- great plant growth! I can see how the shrimp can avoid predators in that.  These tanks have all been beaufiful -- thanks for posting them, everyone!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Here's mine:








5 cherries and 1 gold neon


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Another beautiful tank -- that's come along nicely very fast, Turtlehead!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> Trena -- great plant growth! I can see how the shrimp can avoid predators in that.  These tanks have all been beaufiful -- thanks for posting them, everyone!


My concern in this tank is the well being of the shrimp, so I keep it heavily planted. It started off as being a nicely aquascaped tank, but know it is basically a overflow tank for plants from my other tanks.


----------

